# Meetings > Λ-άμδα >  Πρόταση για την τελική ανάθεση στηλών

## Belibem

Προτείνω οι στήλες να ανατεθούν στους ενδιαφερόμενους κατόπιν υποβολής και αξιολόγισης του αναλυτικού προγράμματος συγραφής (για τα 5 πρώτα άρθρα) 

Οι αξιολόγιση μπορεί να γίνει απο όλους μας συλλογικά. Προφανώς ο πρώτος/πρώτοι που θα παρουσιάσουν μια ολοκληρωμένη πρόταση κατοχυρώνουν το θέμα.

Ακούω τις απόψεις σας  ::

----------


## socrates

> Προτείνω οι στήλες να ανατεθούν στους ενδιαφερόμενους κατόπιν υποβολής και αξιολόγισης του αναλυτικού προγράμματος συγραφής (για τα 5 πρώτα άρθρα) 
> 
> Οι αξιολόγιση μπορεί να γίνει απο όλους μας συλλογικά. Προφανώς ο πρώτος/πρώτοι που θα παρουσιάσουν μια *ολοκληρωμένη* πρόταση κατοχυρώνουν το θέμα.
> 
> Ακούω τις απόψεις σας


Πιστεύω ότι μια τέτοια αξιολόγηση θα είναι επισφαλής. Define "ολοκληρωμένη"!  ::  

Για μένα μοναδικό κριτήριο θα πρέπει να είναι η εκδήλωση αρχικού ενδιαφέροντος και η συνέπεια στην σύνταξη των άρθρων (η διατήρηση του ενδιαφέροντος πέρα από τον αρχικό ενθουσιασμό).

Επίσης...

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=233146#233146 




> 1. Καλό είναι να μην κάνουμε λούπες σε αυτά που λέμε. Υπάρχουν ήδη κάποιες αποφάσεις για τις ενότητες... αν τώρα θέλει κάποιος να γίνει κάποια αλλαγή μπορεί απλά να το ζητήσει (πλέον και μέσω του forum). Το θέμα το ποιος θα αναλάβει τι είναι ακόμα ανοιχτό. Βέβαια θεωρώ ότι σε μία εβδομάδα από τώρα πρέπει να έχουμε καταλήξει αλλιώς θα το συζητάμε αιώνια!

----------

